# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Cerrado el Puente Real de Badajoz

## F. Lázaro

BADAJOZ

*Las fuertes rachas de viento obligan a cerrar al tráfico el Puente Real*



El Puente Real de Badajoz ha sido cortado este viernes al tráfico después de registrarse *un "problema" en uno de sus tirantes*, a causa de las fuertes rachas de viento registradas en la capital pacense.

Según han informado fuentes de la Policía Local de Badajoz a Europa Press, *uno de los tirantes del puente está "chocando contra la carcasa que lo protege"*, de manera que las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad han precintado el acceso como medida preventiva.

De este modo, el puente permanecerá cerrado a la espera de que los técnicos revisen la estructura.

La policía recuerda a los conductores que pueden circulan por los puentes de la Universidad y el de la Autonomía, mientras que los peatones tienen a su disposición el Puente de Palmas.

Cabe recordar que el Centro de Atención de Urgencias y Emergencias 112 de Extremadura mantiene activa este viernes en la región, entre las 09,00 y las 23,59 horas, el nivel naranja de alerta meteorológica por vientos y el nivel amarillo por lluvias.

http://www.hoy.es/20121214/local/bad...212142028.html

----------

